# Yes, Obama does want to take your guns.........



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

"It should be noted that after the Britain handgun ban was implemented, crime committed with guns skyrocketed and the ban has done little to reduce overall homicide rates. The same has been shown for homicides committed with firearms in Australia after the 1996 National Agreement on Firearms. "

Katie Pavlich: Yes, Obama does want to take your guns | TheHill


----------



## bluedog46 (Jan 29, 2015)

I have been saying that since 08 and even on gun boards people often wont listen. I have also been saying he wants to replace native voters with illegal immigrants, anchor babies and 3rd world uneducated poor people because he cant win the taxpayer vote.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

bluedog46 said:


> I have been saying that since 08 and even on gun boards people often wont listen. I have also been saying he wants to replace native voters with illegal immigrants, anchor babies and 3rd world uneducated poor people because he cant win the taxpayer vote.


no American with any amount of common sense would ever vote for him or anyone like him again. Most of the Democraps are cut from the same mold. They like to give your money away, since most of them are rich, it really doesn't make much difference to them.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Cait43 said:


> "
> 
> Katie Pavlich: Yes, Obama does want to take your guns | TheHill


Now there's a blinding flash of the obvious.


----------



## Bobshouse (Jul 6, 2015)

Lets see what he does in Oregon today.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Obviously, his handlers will gather a sympathetic crowd for a rousing speech, full of half-truths, outright lies, and contrived emotions. Then a photo-op with a grieving family member, so MSNBC, et al can spin it for a week or two to see if they can gin up enough anti-gun sentiment for an executive order.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

You guys are funny but your focus is not in the right place with all the Obama wants your guns posts. It's amazing how easily people feed into this. SMH


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

muckaleewarrior said:


> You guys are funny but your focus is not in the right place with all the Obama wants your guns posts. It's amazing how easily people feed into this. SMH


Have you been asleep for all these years? Or just not paying any attention? Have you not listened to any of their proposals? The intentions of Obama and the Democratic Party are no secret. They do indeed intend to confiscate every firearm in civilian hands. If they can not do it in one fell swoop they will do it incrementally. Registration of all firearms is the first step, being done under the guise of universal background checks. No registration, no confiscation it really is that simple. They do not believe in the 2nd Amendment or "Constitutional Law". Many in the Democratic Party have called for an outright appeal of it. Diane "Swinestien" once said that if she had the votes she would force "Mr. and Mrs. America to turn them all in." Obama as a state senator from Illinois had once stated that civilians have no legal right to possess handguns. What do you make of their proposed assault weapons and magazine bans? What constitutes an assault weapon? If they can ban them then they can ban anything as any type of firearm can be labeled as an assault weapon. They are also proposing bans on all semi automatic weapons along with limits on how many guns one can own. Many believe that the 2nd Amendment only applies to the ownership of a musket and membership in a state militia or national guard. In spite of the fact that the national guard never existed at the time of the drafting of the Constitution. They are constantly mentioning Australia as a model for their proposed gun control laws. You are familiar with Australian gun control? It's amazing that you feed into all of the Democratic Party's propaganda that no one is looking to take away anyone's guns and instead are calling for what they consider "common sense" gun legislation. Common sense has a pretty broad definition. The 2nd Amendment is not about controlling crime or hunting. It is there to prevent tyranny. Thank God that you appear to far be outnumbered in your thinking on this forum.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

desertman said:


> Thank God that you appear to far be outnumbered in your thinking on this forum.


 I'm very glad that I am. I don't come here to be included in any groups' agenda anyway.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

muckaleewarrior said:


> I'm very glad that I am. I don't come here to be included in any groups' agenda anyway.
> :mrgreen:


OK I'll Bite,,,,, Why then do you come here?:smt102

GW


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

goldwing said:


> OK I'll Bite,,,,, Why then do you come here?:smt102
> 
> GW


 To get info on guns I might be interested in or something related (holsters, shooting tips, etc). I stay away from all the political, left/right, "you're a liberal/conservative," and similar conversations that are all over social media. I don't even visit a few others now because they are overrun with that stuff.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I used to try and keep my distance from anything religion and politics. :smt014

I gave up. It was just too much work. :watching:


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

muckaleewarrior said:


> To get info on guns I might be interested in or something related (holsters, shooting tips, etc). I stay away from all the political, left/right, "you're a liberal/conservative," and similar conversations that are all over social media. I don't even visit a few others now because they are overrun with that stuff.


Unfortunately gun ownership and politics do go hand in hand. I wish it wasn't so, but that's how it is. Live with it. It wouldn't be that way if our elected officials particularly on the Democratic side would adhere to their sworn oaths to defend and protect the Constitution "So help them God". The Constitution is there for one purpose and one purpose only and that is to protect the civil liberties of all American's from an abusive and overbearing government. It is the reason why the founders of this nation fought a revolutionary war against the British and established the type of governance that we have. The 2nd Amendment is there to prevent that from ever happening again. It is the law of the land whether you support it or not. Hundreds of thousand's have died to preserve those civil liberties and our way of life. It really is a crying shame that there are people like you and others that think like you to casually flip it off and are not willing to defend those rights, by becoming completely dis-engaged from the politics of it all. If the government can take away guns from the law abiding without any just cause just try and think of what else they may try and take. You might as well kiss due process, probable cause, and the presumption of innocence away too. There is a lot more to gun ownership than plinking away at tin cans and figuring out what type of holster to buy. Too bad that you just don't get it.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

desertman said:


> Unfortunately gun ownership and politics do go hand in hand. I wish it wasn't so, but that's how it is. Live with it. Too bad that you just don't get it.


 I'm very aware of the American political system and how the government operates in our lives in more ways than just with guns. I just choose not to come in here and on other social media sites ranting and raving about the President wanting to take my guns. I fight my battles elsewhere. Have fun!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

muckaleewarrior said:


> *I'm very aware of the American political system and how the government operates in our lives in more ways than just with guns. * I just choose not to come in here and on other social media sites ranting and raving about the President wanting to take my guns. I fight my battles elsewhere. Have fun!


Well you sure fooled me. Little do you realize it, but that's exactly what you did.


> You guys are funny but your focus is not in the right place with all the Obama wants your guns posts. *It's amazing how easily people feed into this.* SMH


From one of your other posts:


> Yes, very stupid and many wonder why professors don't want them carrying guns in their classrooms (legally).


What kind of response did you expect? You provoked an argument and you've got one. Have fun!


----------



## bluedog46 (Jan 29, 2015)

muckaleewarrior said:


> To get info on guns I might be interested in or something related (holsters, shooting tips, etc). I stay away from all the political, left/right, "you're a liberal/conservative," and similar conversations that are all over social media. I don't even visit a few others now because they are overrun with that stuff.


Which ones are those? Might need to check them out. I love to hear some of the things people call obama. Some sites have really let people get hard core


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Someone on tv said that Obama has been the worst president in the history of our nation. I tend to agree.

And I know well enough, that if given any chance or possibility, he'd love to relieve us of all our firearms.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

muckaleewarrior said:


> I stay away from all the political, left/right, "you're a liberal/conservative," and similar conversations that are all over social media. I don't even visit a few others now because they are overrun with that stuff.


This forum is not a highly political one....... However, as much as we don't want the 2nd amendments rights to become a political issue, it has..... It does not look like that will change, if ever, anytime soon.. So yes some political posts do appear here but not an over abundance.....


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Someone on tv said that *Obama has been the worst president in the history of our nation.* I tend to agree.
> 
> And I know well enough, that if given any chance or possibility, he'd love to relieve us of all our firearms.


His actions have proven this. It's not just about guns, he vowed to fundamentally change America. To what? A democracy where the majority rules regardless of our civil liberties? A socialist dictatorship? We are a "Constitutional Republic" those are the principles of which this nation was founded upon. It's amazing that he wants to allow Iran to acquire nuclear weapons yet does not want to allow law abiding citizens to acquire firearms for their own personal defense. He sends his condolences to the families of criminals that are killed by police during the commission of a crime. But does not send his condolences to the families of police officers who are killed by criminals. He criticizes the actions of police for investigating what for all intents and purposes was a "break in" calling their move "bone headed". Remember the "beer summit"? He is quick to capitalize for political purpose any mass shooting before any facts are known. He failed to meet with or support the family of Kate Stienle who was shot and killed by a criminal illegal invader who had been deported at least 5 times. Who at the time was residing in the sanctuary city of San Francisco. He attended the church of Jeremiah Wright who once proclaimed "not God bless America, but God damn America". 
From one of Wright's sermons:


> We bombed Hiroshima, we bombed Nagasaki, and we nuked far more than the thousands in New York and the Pentagon, and we never batted an eye... and now we are indignant, because the stuff we have done overseas is now brought back into our own front yards. America's chickens are coming home to roost.


Sure the "black militant in chief" once denounced those remarks. More than likely for political purposes with a wink and a nod. Yet he sat in his church listening to and supporting him for years.



> Obama was influenced by the writings and philosophies Saul Alinsky, author of the book, "Rules for Radicals," and later by Frank Marshall Davis, with similar philosophies.
> Barak Obama followed the philosophies of these 'role models' throughout his days as a Community Organizer for ACORN, using tactics that appeared to some as 'shaking down' businesses in exchange for not branding them 'hate groups.'
> How to create a social state by Saul Alinsky:
> 
> ...


How in the hell did anyone like that ever become president? A radical black militant as president of the United States! May God help us all! What in the hell is happening to this country?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Something I copied n pasted, I'm not endorsing the validity of the entire copy,,,,,

A LITTLE GUN HISTORY

In 1929, the Soviet Union established gun control. From 1929 to 1953, about 20 million dissidents, unable to defend themselves, were rounded up and exterminated.

In 1911, Turkey established gun control. From 1915 to 1917, 1.5 million Armenians, unable to defend themselves, were rounded up and exterminated.

Germany established gun control in 1938 and from 1939 to 1945, a total of 13 million Jews and others who were unable to defend themselves were rounded up and exterminated.

China established gun control in 1935. From 1948 to 1952, 20 million political dissidents, unable to defend themselves were rounded up and exterminated.

Guatemala established gun control in 1964. From 1964 to 1981, 100,000 Mayan Indians, unable to defend themselves, were rounded up and exterminated.

Uganda established gun control in 1970. From 1971 to 1979, 300,000 Christians, unable to defend themselves, were rounded up and exterminated.

Cambodia established gun control in 1956. From 1975 to 1977, one million educated people, unable to defend themselves, were rounded up and exterminated.

56 million defenseless people rounded up and exterminated in the 20th Century because of gun control:

You won't see this data on the US evening news, or hear politicians disseminating this information.

Guns in the hands of honest citizens save lives and property and, yes, gun-control laws adversely affect only the law-abiding citizens.

Take note my fellow Americans, before it's too late!

The next time someone talks in favor of gun control, please remind them of this history lesson.

With guns, we are "citizens". Without them, we are "subjects".

During WWII the Japanese decided not to invade America because they knew most Americans were ARMED!

If you value your freedom, please spread this antigun-control message to all of your friends.

SWITZERLAND ISSUES EVERY HOUSEHOLD A GUN!
SWITZERLAND'S GOVERNMENT TRAINS EVERY ADULT THEY ISSUE A RIFLE.
SWITZERLAND HAS THE LOWEST GUN RELATED CRIME RATE OF ANY CIVILIZED COUNTRY IN THE WORLD!!!
IT'S A NO BRAINER!
DON'T LET OUR GOVERNMENT WASTE MILLIONS OF OUR TAX DOLLARS IN AN EFFORT TO MAKE ALL LAW ABIDING CITIZENS AN EASY TARGET.

Spread the word everywhere you can that you are a firm believer in the 2nd Amendment!

It's time to speak loud before they try to silence and disarm us.

You're not imagining it, history shows that governments always manipulate tragedies to attempt to disarm the people.


----------



## bluedog46 (Jan 29, 2015)

desertman said:


> His actions have proven this. It's not just about guns, he vowed to fundamentally change America. To what? A democracy where the majority rules regardless of our civil liberties? A socialist dictatorship? We are a "Constitutional Republic" those are the principles of which this nation was founded upon. It's amazing that he wants to allow Iran to acquire nuclear weapons yet does not want to allow law abiding citizens to acquire firearms for their own personal defense. He sends his condolences to the families of criminals that are killed by police during the commission of a crime. But does not send his condolences to the families of police officers who are killed by criminals. He criticizes the actions of police for investigating what for all intents and purposes was a "break in" calling their move "bone headed". Remember the "beer summit"? He is quick to capitalize for political purpose any mass shooting before any facts are known. He failed to meet with or support the family of Kate Stienle who was shot and killed by a criminal illegal invader who had been deported at least 5 times. Who at the time was residing in the sanctuary city of San Francisco. He attended the church of Jeremiah Wright who once proclaimed "not God bless America, but God damn America".
> From one of Wright's sermons:
> 
> Sure the "black militant in chief" once denounced those remarks. More than likely for political purposes with a wink and a nod. Yet he sat in his church listening to and supporting him for years.
> ...


How did he become president?

There are a variety of answers 
1, we did not cultivate our own cotton
2, instead of trying to bring people together after the end of slavery and segregation liberals went in and did everything they could to destroy the black family and try to blame in on conservatives
3, We changed our immigration laws in the 60s resulting in a different mix of immigrants often less educated and well off than previous immigrants who will vote democrat. Previously you sank and went home or swam and stayed.

Just off the top of my head.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

bluedog46 said:


> *How did he become president*?
> 
> There are a variety of answers
> 1, we did not cultivate our own cotton
> ...


I meant that facetiously. I know exactly how the black militant came to occupy the oval office. The mainstream news media/entertainment industry considered him to be the second coming of Christ. Many called him "The One". To them this black militant could do no wrong, the man walked on water as far as they were concerned. They were more interested in making history and to show the world how far this nation has come in overcoming racial prejudice to elect the first African American as president. That's really all they gave a shit about. Whether he would destroy this country, the principles that it was founded on and its core set of values was irrelevant. The black militant was never qualified to become president. The only qualification he needed was the color of his skin as far as the media was concerned. His entire upbringing was shaped by radical anti American thoughts and propaganda. Of course the media did everything to try and ignore it. It is his mission to bring America down to it's knees. The Republicans on the other hand had in my opinion two of the lousiest candidates of the last 50 years. There was no way in hell that they were ever going to beat "The One".


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

This guy was elected because this sound bite society still does not understand that freedom was hard won and can be easily lost, while they aren't looking.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Bisley said:


> This guy was elected because this sound bite society still does not understand that freedom was hard won and can be easily lost, while they aren't looking.


I was thinking that it was because of _low-information_ voters. :watching:


----------



## bluedog46 (Jan 29, 2015)

desertman said:


> I meant that facetiously. I know exactly how the black militant came to occupy the oval office. The mainstream news media/entertainment industry considered him to be the second coming of Christ. Many called him "The One". To them this black militant could do no wrong, the man walked on water as far as they were concerned. They were more interested in making history and to show the world how far this nation has come in overcoming racial prejudice to elect the first African American as president. That's really all they gave a shit about. Whether he would destroy this country, the principles that it was founded on and its core set of values was irrelevant. The black militant was never qualified to become president. The only qualification he needed was the color of his skin as far as the media was concerned. His entire upbringing was shaped by radical anti American thoughts and propaganda. Of course the media did everything to try and ignore it. It is his mission to bring America down to it's knees. The Republicans on the other hand had in my opinion two of the lousiest candidates of the last 50 years. There was no way in hell that they were ever going to beat "The One".


what would a native american chief say of Obama? ( fyi I am part Creek) "half white man speak with forked tongue"



paratrooper said:


> I was thinking that it was because of _low-information_ voters. :watching:


If you see the things I mentioned thats the same thing. as some led to many of the other.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

bluedog46 said:


> How did he become president?
> 
> There are a variety of answers
> 1, we did not cultivate our own cotton
> ...


If I remember correctly Obama got his start because of an actress named Jerry Ryan. She was married to an Illinois state senator. Jerry got pissed at her husband the senator because he wanted her to join him at sex clubs. She made her husbands private business public and the scandal caused him to lose his seat in the state senate. Obama ran for the vacated office and won by disqualifying his opposition on a technicality. The next thing you know, Joe Biden is calling him "clean" , "eloquent" , and a "Cinderella story".

Flash forward to BHO speaking at the DNC convention and the rest is our sad history.

GW


----------

